
Justin.tv's Live Video Broadcasting Architecture - mattyb
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/3/16/justintvs-live-video-broadcasting-architecture.html
======
bemmu
I just compared that 45 gbit / sec with Amazon pricing. If it was hosted on
EC2, bandwidth alone would cost ~$1.2M / month.

~~~
rbranson
On top of that, the article says they've got settlement-free peering
agreements with many top tier ISPs, which is almost a requirement for a
bandwidth-intensive service like this. I'm sure it still costs them in the
neighborhood of $500k/mo after all is said and done to run this backbone with
all the equipment, space, power, telco fees, etc. It's rather impressive they
pull this off with a staff of 32 according to TechCrunch.

------
brown9-2
I posted this comment to the article as well but I figure I might get more
discussion of it here:

What exactly does "30 hours per minute of video is added each day." mean in
layman's terms - 30 hours of video are uploaded each day? 30 hours of video
are uploaded each minute of the day? I'm having trouble deciphering this
metric.

~~~
abstractbill
On average, every minute of the day, a total of 30 hours of video will be
uploaded.

Since 30 hours is 1800 * one minute, the above is a fancy way of saying we
have an average of 1800 live channels at any given moment.

------
Hexstream
"Database schema upgrades are done by hand."

Cool, I thought I was just a total newb for doing schema upgrades by hand!
(Well, I _am_ a total newb but anyway)

~~~
fnid2
I don't know what they mean by "by hand," but IMO, you should always script
database changes and run the scripts in staging environments so you know you
didn't forget anything and then it'll correctly run in prod.

~~~
timr
We have a well-hacked version of ActiveRecord migrations that works with our
replicated databases. We also have a number of different staging environments
that we test with before deploying changes to production.

------
jbyers
I think I've read every post on highscalability.com, and this is by far the
most deep and detailed writeup they've done. Lots of insight into the huge
scale of justin.tv and what it takes to push that kind of traffic.

Highlight for me was discovering twicecache. Love the narrow scope and "fit"
for the job it's intended for.

~~~
timr
Twice is great for us, but it's one of those things that evolved to meet our
specific needs and architecture. If I were starting a new Rails app tomorrow,
I'd start with Varnish, and only move away from that if absolutely necessary.

------
danman
what is the story behind Twisted being phased out?

~~~
danman
nevermind, I see it's all in Twice now :)

